
Biophoton - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biophoton
======
tudorw
I've posted about this before with little response, there is some interesting
papers around in this field, some fairly fringe. Great reading though, where
else do you find stuff like this;

'Utilizing the fractional Brownian bridge that employs short samples of time
series in the method kernel, we suggest that the detected autoluminescence
signal from mung beans is not totally random, but it seems to involve a
process with a negative memory. Our results contribute to the development of
the rigorous methodology of signal analysis of photonic biosignals.'

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6660117/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6660117/)

